

Ask HN: What do you want to be notified about? - krammer

Hi.<p>I&#x27;m developing some sort of &quot;any kind of alerts&quot; app. You can think of it like it is ifttt but just with the IFT part: something happens then get notified.<p>I&#x27;d love to know what kind of alerts would you be more interested. Can you help me? I will try to add your notification ideas to the app.<p>Thx in advance!<p>ps. I have already included classic alerts: weather, sports, tv shows, mentions, concerts, website-down… but for sure there is a lot of geeky stuff I&#x27;m missing.
======
kozkozkoz
I want to monitor my Alexa rank

~~~
krammer
Thanks! For sure we can include this. Maybe some % decrease/increase?

